# ارجو المساعدة اذا احد يعرف اي دورات عن الكيمياء او المختبرات الكيميائية



## big.bbb (6 يناير 2009)

ارجو المساعدة اذا احد يعرف اي دورات عن الكيمياء او المختبرات الكيميائية لان اخوكم فني كيميائي ويحتاج دورات والدوام يقولو ابحث بنفسك وترى يدي تقطعت وانا ادور مالقيت :81:


----------



## abdelkreem anwar (6 يناير 2009)

توجد فى القاهرة بجمهورية مصر العربية دورات تدريبية دائمة فى جميع التخصصات بمصلحة الكيمياء بشارع رمسيس أمام مبنى نقابة المحامين


----------



## علاء غريب (4 يونيو 2009)

*يعلن المركز الدولي للتدريب والاستشارات عن دورة في " المخاطر الكيميائية "*

*[FONT=&quot]المخاطر الكيميائية [/FONT]**
*Occupational Health and Safety
تنعقد الدورة بالاسكندرية 5 / 7 / 2009​ارجو زيارة موقعنا الالكترونية ​
www.itcegy.com​
​


----------



## علاء غريب (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نحن في انتظاركم لتسجيل معنا في دورة المخاطر الكيميائية المركز الدولي للتدريب والاستشارات www.itcegy.com


----------



## الكيميائي النجيب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

دورة تدريبية عن إدارة الجودة الشاملة في مختبرات التحاليل الكيماوية​الاهداف
الهدف من الدورة التدريبية إكساب المشاركين : 
1- مهارات ضبط وتوكيد الجودة داخل المختبرات الكيميائية 
2- كيفية اعداد دليل الجودة للمختبرات الكيميائية 
3- اعداد ملفات نظام الجودة للمختبرات الكيميائية 

المستفيدون 
- العاملون في المختبرات الكيميائية 
-  العاملون في مختبرات المصانع
- مديرو المختبرات في المصانع والمؤسسات
- مديرو الجودة في المختبرات والمصانع

محتويات الدورة 
1- مقدمة. 
2- مفهوم ادارة الجودة للمختبرات. 
3- ضبط وتوكيد الجودة للمختبرات. 
4- ملفات نظام الجودة.
5- انشاء نظام ادارة الجودة داخل المختبرات.
6- اعتماد المختبرات. 
للاستعلام​(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)​


----------



## rosemada (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ الكيميائي النجيب انا ابغا ادخل دورة دورة تدريبية عن إدارة الجودة الشاملة في مختبرات التحاليل الكيماوية
ممكن تفيدني وتعطيني معلومات الدورة وكيفية التسجيل لو سمحت في اسرع وقت او اعطيني اي وسيلة اتصال


----------



## الكيميائي النجيب (27 سبتمبر 2009)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## makki chemist (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل هذه الدورة مفيدة


----------

